# Another 8" contender?



## sinister-kustoms (Jul 22, 2009)

How do these stack up to pair with horns?
http://www.audison.eu/index.php?page=product&id=59


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

pretty nice since they were Klippel optimized and shallow draft, 2.75" is super nice and 93.5 db sensitivity, along with 3.3 mm of linear Xmax, (which should be actual, and pretty good considering the potential output) along with 300W of maximum power input is all good marks for a horn blend.


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

SPL 1W/1M would be 90.5 dB as the 93.5 is @ 2.83 volts. Also the dip @ 600 Hz and the rise on the top end is a result of the shallow cone profile and will require a steep low pass and effect the sound a little within the passband. 1" voice coil will experience power compression that will affect the user that likes to jam.


----------



## sinister-kustoms (Jul 22, 2009)

Damn, I missed the fact 93.5 is @ 2.83 volt. Will keep looking I guess, currently have Crossfire XS-M8's, but just can't get them to sound right on the low end. We're pretty limited for options down here in New Zealand


----------



## subterFUSE (Sep 21, 2009)

Beyma 8G40 FTW!


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

sinister-kustoms said:


> Damn, I missed the fact 93.5 is @ 2.83 volt. Will keep looking I guess, currently have Crossfire XS-M8's, but just can't get them to sound right on the low end. We're pretty limited for options down here in New Zealand


Stick them in a sealed box, EQ them, problem solved


----------



## Rusty (Aug 29, 2012)

subterFUSE said:


> Beyma 8G40 FTW!


are these pretty much the go to 8"ers? thinking about going this route...


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

There are a few nice 8s...the JBL 2118, BMS 8S215, B&C 8NDL51, BG51...18Sounds has some nice 8s too.

But the Beyma is a good speaker, it is probably more popular than the others because you can get them in 4 ohm.


----------



## subterFUSE (Sep 21, 2009)

Rusty said:


> are these pretty much the go to 8"ers? thinking about going this route...



Yes it's an 8" mid bass driver.

Comes in 4 or 8 ohms.

96dB sensitivity.

Not as deep as the 18Sound so it is easier to fit in a door.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

Rusty said:


> are these pretty much the go to 8"ers? thinking about going this route...


I'm really happy with my B&C 8NDL51s.

It's kind of amazing how they reveal things that you didn't know you were missing.

For instance, I never knew how dynamic the human voice was until I bought a pair of these.

I bought them a loooong time ago - like thirteen years ago - and they're probably the ONE loudspeaker that's consistently been a part of my projects in one aspect or another.

I live on the same street as Carvin and the ability to just walk down there and buy B&C has turned into an expensive habit for me. I have another five B&C drivers gathering dust in the garage, waiting for some project that I haven't dreamed up yet. Thank God I don't live next to Madisound or Parts Express.


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

The Beyma 8g40 is a very nice driver indeed and does fantastic in infinite baffles. It is a very sensitive driver, if you do go with the Beyma , or anything above 95db 1w3' I would not get disappointed when it sounds kinda crappy, I would just run the gains way way down than take the peaks out and than take a listen, I was embarrassed when I started playing with mine because I was not used to a high sensitivity driver , I had to re train my thinking and learned to gain them way down and use eq lightly except where a huge peak was at 160 , they are now sounding super nice, like I mean super nice! The responce at 315 make a snare drum hit so hard with the horn on some recordings it's startling . No joke, they are very fast and responsive . I would suggest any high efficiency midbass that are suggested on here are good , the Addison you posted doesn't look very promising.


----------



## sqguy (Oct 19, 2005)

Question are the Beta only good for horns,or could I mate them with a Dayton RS52 and some Typhany Me Tweets??


----------



## sqguy (Oct 19, 2005)

That's Beymas


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

sqguy said:


> Question are the Beta only good for horns,or could I mate them with a Dayton RS52 and some Typhany Me Tweets??


You would need a tweeter with at least close to the same sensitivity of 94 or 95dB 1W/1M.


----------



## sqguy (Oct 19, 2005)

I have one the neT25 by tymphany is 92db


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Can you get Eton? Recently scored a pair of Eton 8" Symphony woofers and they are hands down, the best 8" woofer I've ever used or heard.


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

sqguy said:


> I have one the neT25 by tymphany is 92db


http://www.parts-express.com/pedocs/specs/264-1034--tymphany-ne25vts-04-spec-sheet.pdf

Sorry 

It is 88.1 dB @ 1W/1M and just under 92 at 2.83volts/1M . You have to watch the specs for the 1 watt part of the specs to keep things equal.


----------



## sqguy (Oct 19, 2005)

Oh OK thanks for the info,so other than using another tweet I'll be good with the beymas and the Dayton RS52??


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

sqguy said:


> Oh OK thanks for the info,so other than using another tweet I'll be good with the beymas and the Dayton RS52??


No. Need a tweet more towards 95-100db

But a 88db tweet could work if you like a house curve


----------

